# Black tank clogging



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

We bought our new camper this year and love it but there have been a couple glitches (e bought a signiture ultralite Rockwood travel trailer). The main thing is that every trip the black tank seems to plug up right under the toilet. We have tried 3 different brands of tp and still have issues. Seems like the #2 goes down and creats a dam then the tp adds to it. After day 2 we have problems. Have any of you had a problem like this? We also tried running more water after each flush, say 3 or 4 seconds. The next is the black and grey tank gauges. After I dump they will keep reading 1/3 for a day, then bounce back and forth between empy and 1/3. I filled them both up about 1/2 with clear water and drove a bit to really clean them out but no luck. I hope to get it in next week but was hoping for guidance. The only good thing is it pushed me off the edge with buying the extended warranty! $1683 that covers pretty much everything for 7 yrs suddenly doesn't seem so bad. Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Black holding tank*

My experiences dictate before use some preparation is required. First the tank, being empty, gets about 1/2 cup of dish washing soap, and next add about 2-3 gallons of water. After a short drive the tank will usually be lots of soapy suds. This is good and dish soap can be adjusted. Hard water does not make much suds. My friend has not placed any paper into his black tank but has a market bag near for used paper. There is no odor. It is much easier to prevent tank problems than to later do a cleanup. When if possible use other toilets away from your RV. With lots of soap in the tank, when the tank valve is opened, the tank will empty easily and quickly. A soapy tank has no bad odor. Some times a direct wash out with a hose down the toilet will be required. Some toilets have a water hose and kitchen sprayer, used for a short wash down after heavy use. The cheapest dish soap works great.
Frank Idaho is Home


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

you need to use a treatment for the tank to deal with the #2. do a google search for "RV black tank treatment" you will find information on how to deal with the issue you are having.


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm guessing the trailer is new to you and has been used before. There might be a build up in the tank. Try what frank said. They also make a wand that you put on a hose to get down in the tank. Also, you can dump ice cubes with a treatment and go for a ride. They also sell a clear fitting with a hose adapter on it. I goes on at the termination valve. Leave the valve open and turn on the hose. It back washes the system. Leave you sewer hose in the dump.
After you dump and closed the valve, put about 3 gallons of water and a treatment in. Do this every time you dump. Never leave the tank dry. Use any kind of treatment. Store bought or the Eco system.
Forget about the gauges. They are famous for not being accurate. They get a build up on them and stop working. As for the t/p, we just use Scott's.
Good luck, Bob


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

the gauges (lights) of my bw tanks worked again after the tank was dried out - toilet top and exit valve open for air draw, unit not in use for some weeks. .


----------



## ndevans2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses! The camper is new not used, we traded in our old camper a couple months ago. The 1st couple times we didn't have any problems but the last 3 trips we have. We use the treatment every time but next week when we go I will surely try the soap.The camper has a built-in black tank sprayer and when we dumped the last time I also sprayed through the toilet to make sure it was squeaky clean, plus filled the tanks with water and drove around and dumped again. As for the gauges I called today and they think there is a glitch in the control panel, I know they are known for being problematic but on a new camper I expect them to work, always did on our old one and that was 10yrs old. Thanks again for your thought and time, if you have anymore suggestions I would be very greatful.
Nate


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

So much for old build up then, with a new trailer. Sound like your doing all the right thing. It might be a glitch in the panel or just something stuck. Our gauges worked ok for about a year, then the problems started. No matter what I did the gauges were not accurate anymore.
I have the sprayer built into mine also. I still put the clear fitting with the hose adapter on. It lets me know when the tanks are clean and it helps with the hose angle to the sewer. I put the garden hose on every now and again, just to reverse flush.
Good luck with the new trailer and happy camping. Bob


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks...this is very interesting. I just took delivery of a 2007 Keystone Passport TT and have not used it yet. I'm going to look down into the "tank" with a flashlight tonight to make sure I don't have anything "lurking" in there...:smack-head:


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

We've had a problem with this in our rig. 

We do 2 things to help prevent this. 

1) After the clog we use boiling water to break down all the TP and other stuff stuck in the pipe. 

2) We then use toilet chemicals to keep everything broken down in the tank. 

Hope that helps and that you don't have any more stinky days!


----------

